# Renting a pick-up truck for the day.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Can someone please help me out with names and numbers of places where I can rent one for a day? I am moving a sofa and mattress from the greens to discovery gardens, picking up the sofa in media city . The guy I phoned wants to charge me dhs450 for the trip. That is a lot imo. I would rather pay that for renting a pick-up, then I can go do some shopping as well.

If there is anyone that can refer me to someone that may be cheaper that would also be helpfull.

Thank you.
Rob


----------

